# Hen Rescue - Homes needed Urgently



## Forever Hopeful (Jul 25, 2011)

Sorry to post this all over the place, but I do think its a emergency

Hi Everyone

Fresh Start is doing a rescue this Sat 30th July, and another rescue was supposed to follow and take the rest of the hens. For some reason, they can't and that leaves 300 girls desperately needing homes ASAP.

Can you help? If so, please contact Fresh Start for Hens.

Fresh Start for Hens

Collection points for this rescue are

Kent - All Hallows
Ashford - Kent
Seven Oaks - Kent
Rochester
Basingstoke
Reading
Wantage
Bristol South
Cardiff
Newport Gwent
Brackley (milton Keynes)
Kettering
Kirkby in Ashfield
Knutsford
Rotherham
Barnsley
Pickering - Yorkshire
Durham
St Leonards - Nr hastings Sussex
Shrewsbury
Welwyn

When you go to the Fresh Start for hens site to book your hens, you'll find that the official list is closed. Ignore this and just hit the donate button, pay £2.50 per hen and please write in the message box - your name, number of hens you wish to rescue and which collection point you wish to pick them up from.

Please remember that you should not add just one hen to your existing flock - she will be a target and it wouldnt be fair on her.. two is really an absolute minimum to add at one time xxx

Thanks


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

I will pass this onto a friend as she takes a lot of rescues and battery hens and she will contact them if she has any room


----------



## Forever Hopeful (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks, it must be heartbreaking for those doing the rescue having to leave some behind to certain death


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

Forever Hopeful said:


> Thanks, it must be heartbreaking for those doing the rescue having to leave some behind to certain death


definitely 
I would want to take them all home 

I wish I had a field

but then. . . I'd rescue loooads and then there would only be more to rescue all over again   

it's terrible

as the owner of some chickens myself I know that although they are greedy little selfish things they are also lovely  and it's part of their charm


----------



## Forever Hopeful (Jul 25, 2011)

Yeah mine are little terrors, I don't think people realise what characters chickens can be, very cheeky they are :wink:


----------



## Maygemc (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi!

I am looking to take on 3 hens - I just need to get a hen house for my garden first. I would ideally like an eglu with a 3/4 metre run that is not extortionate. Happy to take suggestions on alternatives. Are they noisy - will my neighbours even notice I have them? 

I live in Cheltenham so can collect or arrange a parcelforce delivery if anyone wants to sell me a hen house xx


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

Maygemc said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am looking to take on 3 hens - I just need to get a hen house for my garden first. I would ideally like an eglu with a 3/4 metre run that is not extortionate. Happy to take suggestions on alternatives. Are they noisy - will my neighbours even notice I have them?
> 
> I live in Cheltenham so can collect or arrange a parcelforce delivery if anyone wants to sell me a hen house xx


it depends entirely on the hens themselves but mine aren't noisy. .. my neighbours have never complained. . .they lay their eggs and sometimes shout about it a bit as they come back out of the coop and they shout at me when I go outside but that's just because they're greeting me and they want some treats 

they're not overly noisy though  no louder than a dog barking every so often . . . it's not a constant noise


----------



## Sausages1983 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hello,

I live in Caerphilly, South Wales and myself and my family really want to rehome some ex battery hens. Please can anyone point us in the right direction? We were due to collect some from the BHWT but the farmer they were getting them from cancelled as they were laying well and so he wanted to keep them. So disappointing :-(

Thank you and I hope to hear from someone soon.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

My younger sis has hens I will tell her about these.. i will also tell my older sis as she has a yard and already has geese..


----------

